# booster pump for low pressure boiler



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a client with a low pressure steam boiler (15psi) that is not getting enough water during periods of high water demand. I'm looking for a small booster pump that will increase the pressure of the feedwater from 15 psi to 60psi at 5 gpm. Ideally something with a built in pressure switch and diaphragm tank. To minimize install labor. Booster can would be installed on the 1/2" copper line feeding the pre heater before the boiler.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

What does it heat the steam for? If it's low pressure steam system there is no reason for it to be running at 15 psi.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It runs at 10psi. The steam is just for misting bread rolls on a conveyor oven.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Pressure doesnt sound like its your issue. Its volume you need to figure out...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, it's pressure.

So I guess no one is going to actually offer anything helpful, just lots of unhelpful irrelevant comments.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Protech said:


> No, it's pressure.
> 
> So I guess no one is going to actually offer anything helpful, just lots of unhelpful irrelevant comments.


Well I was trying to help, but if you're gunna be a dick then you're on your own


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I asked for a recommendation on an inline booster pump, did you give me a recommendation? No. So therefor you did not help.

If your idea of "help" is telling me the problem is not what I think it is on a job you haven't been to and know almost nothing about rather then giving me an actual recommendation (as if I don't now what I'm doing or something), then I don't want your help.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

If your idea of getting help is by being a f*cking douche then you are right on track.

All I did was make a suggestion.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Check this out 
http://www.amtrol.com/pressuriser.html


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Check this out
> http://www.amtrol.com/pressuriser.html


Thanks bro.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yep. That Amtrol RP-10HP is exactly what I had in mind.

:thumbup:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> Pressure doesnt sound like its your issue. Its volume you need to figure out...


You got me interested. I have my own theory why I think you're right but why do you think it's a volume issue?


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Protech said:


> No, it's pressure. So I guess no one is going to actually offer anything helpful, just lots of unhelpful irrelevant comments.


For someone who disappeared and doesn't contribute anything to the forum anymore you are a demanding dick
And it sounded like patt was right on


You gave zero helpful info on what type and size boiler you're working on and what the steam is being used for..


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

What is the water capacity of the boiler and fuel type maybe btu rating of this mystery boiler would help...
Knock the chip off your shoulder and maybe someone would/could help you


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

CTs2p2 said:


> For someone who disappeared and doesn't contribute anything to the forum anymore you are a demanding dick
> And it sounded like patt was right on
> 
> 
> You gave zero helpful info on what type and size boiler you're working on and what the steam is being used for..


Yeah and the reason I'm not around much these days is because of this BS drama right here. I asked for a really simple recommendation on a pump. Luckily Cajunhiker was around to actually help out and give me what I asked for.

What I did not ask for was an evaluation of all of the systems in the whole factory. See why I left this place was all of the plumbers on here who just want to jerk themselves off. I already did an evaluation on the system. Yes, there are tons of problems. No, the owner is not going to pay for them. He wants a quick fix to make the boiler stop locking out due to lack of water and that is what I'm giving him. I'm not interested in engaging in a 10 page thread about how screwed up the whole system is and why he really needs to repipe the whole factory with larger potable lines because I know that's where this is going. I made a decision years ago to only give a damn as far as the client is willing to pay me to care. This guy is not paying me enough to care so I don't. 

Also, I had contributed far more to this site far longer then you so I really don't want to hear it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

"I'm looking for a small booster pump that will increase the pressure of the feedwater from 15 psi to 60psi at 5 gpm. "

That was everything you needed to know right there.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

You are gunna wreck that boiler and the main if you arbitrarily boost the pressure by 200%.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I think someone's Corn Flakes got peed on this morning.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Plumber patt said:


> You are gunna wreck that boiler and the main if you arbitrarily boost the pressure by 200%.


Thanks for your concern. You're wrong BTW.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Protech said:


> Thanks for your concern. You're wrong BTW.


No. Im most definetly not. But you've proven you are too thick headed to listen. So instead I'll keep my eye on news headlines out of Florida. "Steam boiler explodes because local plumber is a hack"


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Protech said:


> "I'm looking for a small booster pump that will increase the pressure of the feedwater from 15 psi to 60psi at 5 gpm. " That was everything you needed to know right there.


Nah.. Everything I needed to know was in the post before this one.. You know the one, where you explained that you know there is tons of problems that neither you or the owner want to fix.. And you wanted a quick fix.
I don't know about quick fixes that isn't how I make money..


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Get your panties out of a wad girls. The OP asked a simple question, needing only a simple reply. #catfight


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I deal with plenty of steam boilers.Low pressure and high. Most feedwater issues are lack of volume. Why do you need more pressure? Just asking, not being a d!ck either way


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Unless I am missing something here, when does a steam boiler get its pressure from the feed? Shouldn't it be making its own pressure from the steam itself? Sounds like more of a volume issue than anything else. I could be wrong because I've only worked on residential steam that runs on less than 2psi. I'm curious to know if this booster pump does solve his issue.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

bct p&h said:


> Unless I am missing something here, when does a steam boiler get its pressure from the feed? Shouldn't it be making its own pressure from the steam itself? Sounds like more of a volume issue than anything else. I could be wrong because I've only worked on residential steam that runs on less than 2psi. I'm curious to know if this booster pump does solve his issue.


It wont. Its a volume issue.

He will learn that he will boost the incoming pressure and the pressuretrol will cut out.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Protech said:


> "I'm looking for a small booster pump that will increase the pressure of the feedwater from 15 psi to 60psi at 5 gpm. " That was everything you needed to know right there.


 What is estimated temperature of condensate when it reaches where pump will be. I'm not really familiar with steam but is the condensate acidic? If so do you have a neutralizer? (I'm asking because I'm not familiar with steam). If acidic you should stick more with a SS style pump rather than cast iron. If I'm correct I believe there is condensate pumps specific to steam boilers at have some storage, would something like that work rather than a booster pump with expansion tank .?


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Protech said:


> I have a client with a low pressure steam boiler (15psi) that is not getting enough water during periods of high water demand. I'm looking for a small booster pump that will increase the pressure of the feedwater from 15 psi to 60psi at 5 gpm. Ideally something with a built in pressure switch and diaphragm tank. To minimize install labor. Booster can would be installed on the 1/2" copper line feeding the pre heater before the boiler.
> 
> Any recommendations?


 I'm not poking at you but your statement says " steam boiler that is not getting enough water during periods of high water demand ." To me that is volume. Not enough volume looks to some like not enough pressure.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Is feedwater piping plugged, full of sediment, etc? If it worked when installed by the original design, why do you have to add/change specs of original feedwater pump?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just add a feed water tank with a feed pump. Your demand water will be sitting there just waiting to be used and you can tie the pump controls into the level controls also you can pre heat the feed water tank so you don't loose ground from dumping cold water into the system. That also shortens the life of the boiler.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

There was no feed water pump. Thats the problem. The company who put the boiler in ran 1/2" copper all the way across a huge factory, through a water softener, then a water heater (with black iron nipples), no de-earator straight into the boiler. So when the low water float valve opens when the whole factory is running, the STATIC pressure on that line is 10lbs. Boiler operates at 10lbs so it locks out due to lack of water.

booster pump is the only fix cheap a$$ factory owner is willing to pay for.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Where are they taking there condensate? Why is the thing using so much water? Done right it would require a condensate tank with steam pre heat. I have hooked up several with just a 1\2 inch makeup water as long as you aren't loosing condescension at a location other than the tank.


----------

